# Wisdom Teeth Question



## Tempest09 (Jun 19, 2011)

Mine are mostly in. Haven't bothered me at all though. I'm always arguing with the dentist about them. They admit that they're not causing any problems, and don't appear as if they ever will, yet they want to yank them anyhow. I'm not too keen on submitting myself to those kinds of precautionary medical procedures. Not to mention, my father has had his for 50+ years without issue, and I seem to take after him on that sort of thing.


----------

